# Mid-Atlantic Racing



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Saturday, November 22nd at Ronnie Jamerson's in Gloucester, VA
Class: Modified (3 ohm motors, ceramic motor magnets, polymer tractions) on the 4x16 foot Wizzard track
Pix and directions: http://bat-jet.com/mascar/ronnies.html
Open practice Friday night, the 21st.

Saturday, December 13th at Jeff Crabtree's in Gloucester, VA
Class: BeachJets (Fray and VHORS are legal) on the 4x16 foot Tomy track
Pix and directions: http://bat-jet.com/mascar/jeffs.html
Open practice on Friday night, the 12th.


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

The Modifieds were romping through Church Hill, as Ronnie Jamerson ran away with his second victory of the season. 
Full pictorial race report:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/11-22-08.html

Next round is December 13th, BeachJets in Gloucester, VA.

Upcoming rounds:
Jan 3rd - Super Stock - Mark Smith's - Port Haywood, VA
Jan 22nd - BeachJets - Tom Bowman's - Virginia Beach, VA
Feb 14th - Modified - Mark Smith's - Port Haywood, VA


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Jeff Crabtree hosted the MASCAR bunch at his new raceway today, in Gloucester, VA. Jeff's Tomy track was purchased from Steve Jones, so it's well known in the area. In the holiday spirit, Bubba Milholen, organized a "Toys for Tots" drive and quite a bunch of new toys were collected.

Full race report: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/12-13-08.html

Next race is Super Stock at Mark Smith's, Port Haywood, VA on Jan 3rd:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/marks.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Steve Jones won a two lap victory over Mark Smith, who was a further 2 laps up on Jeff Crabtree in MASCAR 6. Full race report:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/1-3-09.html

The Return of BeachJets to the Beach is on Sunday Jan 25th, in Virginia Beach.
Race details:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/toms.html

MASCAR web site: 
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/index.html


----------

